# Campsite/Aire nr to Rouen



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

We are off on the Tunnel tomorrow at 11.50am. First time to France in our M/H with Archie the Border Terrier. Two things - heading South how far is the nearest supermarket. Any one know of a decent place to stay around Rouen. We've got to get down to Arcachon by Friday to meet up with family so any advice on places to stay between Calais and there would be greatly appreciated. (Is that 3 things!!)

We are just a little bit concerned about using Aires because of the length of our m/h (32ft).

On the way back we are thinking of staying at Camping La Chaumiere - having seen recommendations on this forum. It does say in the campsite book that access is a bit tight. Anyone know if we would have any problems accessing the site coming from the South.

Any advice/comments greatly appreciated.

Chris & Graham


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

If your route takes you south of Rouen on the A28/E402, then consider staying at Sees. This is a beautiful little town about 40 miles south of Rouen on the road to Le Mans. There is no proper aire, but most nights motorhomes cluster right under the cathedral in the main square. It is out of the way and very quiet. We have done this a couple of times now and it is a pleasant stopover. No facilities of course, but plenty of nice bars and restaurants in the town. It wouldn't be a problem to park an RV either. There has been plenty of space every time I have been there.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi TravelRus2,

If you are going via Rouen then you get out of the tunnel at Cockelles and there you have Auchan Hypermarket with the cheapest fuel around (well one of the cheapest) - just follow the signs for the town centre. Don't worry too much about length and Aires - you'll be fine. It's true some can be tricky but most are ok and there are so many (most not even marked in the books) you can just move on to the next. I can't help you with Rouen but there are plenty around. Do you have the French Aires book? Look on here in the MHF database

Enjoy your trip

Pete

PS forgot to mention ok to park in the Auchan carpark with large MH's


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris & Graham;

There is an excellent aire at >Broglie< with loads of room for large vans. Just off the A28 at junction 15 about 20kms SW of Rouen.

pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris & Graham,

a bit west of Rouen there is a nice aire at La-Mailleraye-sur-Seine. No problems with large outfits there.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is a beautiful spot. Stayed there last September.

Went to bed watching the ships pass by just yards away.

Awoke to thick fog covering the river but with the van in bright sunlight.

Magical!


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*campsite near rouen*

hi
just south of rouen is a village called lyon la foret with a campsite with the same name --gorgeous village and the site is great,well worth a little detour if you have time


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*campsite near rouen*

hi
just south of rouen is a village called lyon la foret with a campsite with the same name --gorgeous village and the site is great,well worth a little detour if you have time


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Many thanks everyone for prompt replies. We are just at the Tunnel terminal waiting to cross. Plenty to go at. Cheers


----------



## dpowell251 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Aires near Rouen*

According to Rouen Turisme, in Rouen itself there is FREE parking on the lower quay of the left bank between the pont Corneille and the pont Jeanne d'Arc. The website Airecampingcar.com says this is the quais Saint-Sever. I have not been there.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Aires near Rouen*



dpowell251 said:


> According to Rouen Turisme, in Rouen itself there is FREE parking on the lower quay of the left bank between the pont Corneille and the pont Jeanne d'Arc. The website Airecampingcar.com says this is the quais Saint-Sever. I have not been there.


I have stayed there 2 years ago 5 mins walk into centre,
No services, a bit noisy due to the main road and railway.
Easy to find with a sat nav.

Latitude : (Nord) 49.4359° Décimaux ou 49° 26â€² 9.24â€²â€²
Longitude Est) 1.09245° Décimaux ou 1° 5â€² 32.82â€²â€²


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Jolly good information, but probably a bit late for TravelRus2 8) 

Sue


----------



## dpowell251 (Nov 30, 2011)

*rouen aire*

Further to my post of 30/11/2011,I have now visited the Rouen aire at quai Saint-Sever. It is superb! No facilities but you are in a vast FREE car park directly across the Seine from the cathedral, parked right close to the water. About 20 other motorhomes were there that night; you walk into the city across the bridge. Some might say it's a bit noisy, but after a bottle of wine with supper..... The exit ramp - at the eastern end - even has its' own traffic light so you can U-turn left to go South in the morning!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Boff said:


> Hi Chris & Graham,
> 
> a bit west of Rouen there is a nice aire at La-Mailleraye-sur-Seine. No problems with large outfits there.
> 
> ...


I will second this one.Plenty of space for RV`s .Couple of minutes walk to shops.

Les


----------

